# Letzte ID aus einer Tabelle auslesen



## PHPneu1 (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Forum

habe ein Log Tabelle. Nun möchte ich den letzten Eintag auslesen


```
$query_LOG = "SELECT * FROM MLog WHERE LogID = ?
```
 
Was muss ich beim '?' den eingeben das wirklich nur die letzte ID bzw Eintrag ausgelesen wird.

Gruss


----------



## redlama (18. Januar 2005)

Also wenn die LogID auto_increment ist (also automatisch vergeben wird), dann geht es so:
	
	
	



```
$query_LOG = "SELECT * FROM MLog ORDER BY LogID DECS LIMIT 1";
```

redlama

EDIT: Danke für den Hinweis savvo!


----------



## savvo (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Sieht die Syntax nicht eher so aus

```
$query_LOG = "SELECT * FROM MLog ORDER BY LogID DESC LIMIT 1";
```


----------



## PHPneu1 (18. Januar 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.

Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch die letzte ID in einer Variabel.

z.B. $last_id

Danke für den Tip
Gruss


----------



## BSA (18. Januar 2005)

Hast du doch dann:


```
$query_LOG = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM MLog ORDER BY LogID DESC LIMIT 1"); 
$lastlog = mysql_fetch_array($query_LOG);
```


----------



## PHPneu1 (18. Januar 2005)

Ne geht nicht...

Folgender Fehler kommt

Warning: mysql_fetch_array(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in


----------



## PHPneu1 (18. Januar 2005)

Also hier die korrekte Antwort:

So geht es:


```
$query_LOG = "SELECT * FROM MLog ORDER BY LogID DESC LIMIT 1";
$last_id = mysql_query($query_LOG, $SMSMySql) or die(mysql_error());
$row_LOG = mysql_fetch_assoc($last_id);
echo $row_LOG['LogID'];
```
 
Gruss und Tschüss


----------

